# Wind Damage



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening All,

I cease to be amazed at how quickly the weather can change up here in the Highlands.

Last night we met 'Gale from the North' and I had to begin emptying the contents of the tent back into the garage of our motorhome at 01:30am.

The wind we think was between 60 & 70 mph and this morning this is what the tent looked like 8O



















It is still a beautiful place though :roll:

Regards

Dean


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Dean are those wheel trims or alloy wheels?
If trims could you please let me know where you got them from.
sorry slightly offf topic but gives you a bump.
Cheers 
Dave p


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi Dean are those wheel trims or alloy wheels?
> If trims could you please let me know where you got them from.
> sorry slightly offf topic but gives you a bump.
> Cheers
> Dave p


Hi Dave,

Thanks for the bump :wink:

They are wheel trims and came with the vehicle from new :!:

Regards

Dean


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Wind last night (from 01:00) was 45 gusting to 55MPH. Did get a little worse during the day with winds here to 58MPH.
A good site to look at both for present and future winds is
http://www.xcweather.co.uk/ Normally quite accurate.
Here at home (Fraserburgh) I think we hold the unofficial wind speed record of 132MPH.
Unfortunately I do not remember much about it as I was asleep at the time !.
Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

As we weren't away over Easter my Brother in law asked if we could help him set up his (new to him) caravan on their seasonal pitch. They had just bought a Sunncamp Ultima awning brand new from the local dealer. Good Friday had awful weather but around midday it cleared up, I said the weather was looking un settled but they wanted to try out the awning. So we got it up and pegged out. On our way home it started to get very windy with strong gusts. 10 mins later had a call to say that the peg points had all ripped off the awning, it had flapped for a few seconds before ripping off the van. This was all within one minute before he could get out of the van!! We felt so gutted for them, £130 gone in a gust of wind.

We always pull the Omnistor in overnight as it can really catch the wind. While staying at Trewethett Farm CC site last year we witnessed an Omnistor awning rip to bits and take off over a brand new Bessacarr, metal arms and all!! Its a very exposed site, there was a stunning sunset and it was a flat calm evening, we even wondered whether there was a need to wind the awning up, im so glad we did because around 1 in the morning I could hear a breeze and by 3 it was a gale. Felt so sorry for the van owners, by the time I got my shoes on and went out to try and help the awning had shredded.

Ian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*wind*

How are you enjoying the fultiming Dean?

™


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Ay, I remember it well...

Last September, we were staying at our nephew's place, www.914outdoor.co.uk on Lochalsh. We had fitted the silver screen. It was well tested one night, I can tell you. Winds of 60,70,80 mph plus... The record for the Aird Point peninsula, overlooking Eilean Donan Castle, is 123 mph! 8)

Whichever, Our Coral rocked and rolled seriously. "Are you going to move it?" AuntieSandra enquired nervously at around 2.00am. :evil:

"Nope!" I replied simply, before turning over and putting my head back under the quilt. In the morning, the silver screen was still where I'd put it, unmoved! Excellent! 

It would have been Friday, 2nd October. We had moved onto the Isle of Skye to do some wild-camping. We found a delightful spot in a layby on the cliff top just north of The Old Man of Storr. Now the wind that evening really blew. And we were nearly 500 feet above sea level on a cliff top! :roll: By 6.30pm, the decision had been made to move!! 

Straight across the main road (A855) was a wide access to the forest so we parked there for the night, end ways on to the storm. :roll:

Yes, in our past life as caravanners, we have seen and experienced the power of the wind and its ability to wreck awnings.  Even as Motorhomers, we remain in awe of the wind and its power. :wink:


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: wind*



teemyob said:


> How are you enjoying the fultiming Dean?
> 
> ™


Hi Teemyob

It has been over a year now and we have absolutely no regrets 

You have only got to look at our website to see how much fun we are having :wink:

We have met some lovely people and now doing our new job we should meet even more like minded people, share travelling stories and pick up some tips of where to visit after we end the season here in September.

We do not like it when it is too windy though :roll:

Regards

Dean........oh by the way, the sun is now shining and it looks like it is going to be nice today


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dean

Look on the bright side, it could have been blowing snow.  

Best Regards
Broom


----------

